# Where is our knock sensor (G61) located??



## MKV~Adam (Oct 23, 2007)

Where (physically) is this sensor located?
Does anyone have the part numbers and /or current revision?
Here is why I am asking...its the only code I am throwing right now. I can clear the code and within a minute it comes back and the car goes into limp mode (wont boost past 5 psi). But once I clear it it goes back to normal for about 2 minutes of driving. 
1 Fault Found:
000807 - Knock Sensor 1 (G61): Signal too Low 
P0327 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 41500 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:07:43
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3085 /min
Load: 34.5 %
Speed: 25.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 38.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 970.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Where is our knock sensor (G61) located?? (MKV~Adam)*

lemee guess..you washed your motor...


----------



## MKV~Adam (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Where is our knock sensor (iGen3)*

you bet...was not careful enough obviously...after a day or so of "drying" it seems like tis doing ok...we will see if it comes back...
I still dont know where exactly this thing is.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Where is our knock sensor (MKV~Adam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV~Adam* »_you bet...was not careful enough obviously...after a day or so of "drying" it seems like tis doing ok...we will see if it comes back...
I still dont know where exactly this thing is.

from memory (and experience-been ther done that) there is a connector that is mounted vertically and has the open end up (duh) You should be fine after it dries.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Where is our knock sensor (iGen3)*

sensor 1 would be the one that is in the left side of this picture, that is the passanger side of the car or the one closest to the timing belt


----------



## MKV~Adam (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. All good now after a day of drying out. Lesson learned. 
Thanks JC for the pic. probably one of the only pics out there that could show this.


----------

